# Sneak Peak Pics of Evil Manor '08



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are some low rez teaser pics from this years haunt:










Hex doing standup at open mic night 8D









Frank my shiatsu powered zombie escape.









Darkside of the Moon









When Hell is Full, the Dead Will Walk the Earth









Not bad for only my second year of haunting. More pics in My Pictures & Albums
Photos taken by professional photographer.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

That's sweet. I wish I could do the more "creepy" style haunt. My daughter is 5 and gets too easily scared...so I have to wait a few years before I get to do that style again. Really nice stuff though. Love the fireplace.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

pyxl said:


> That's sweet. I wish I could do the more "creepy" style haunt. My daughter is 5 and gets too easily scared...so I have to wait a few years before I get to do that style again. Really nice stuff though. Love the fireplace.


Thanks, I need to work on the lighting around the fireplace. A lot of the detail is lost in the shadows.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Those pictures are awesome!! I really mean that too!!

Especially the last two. I love the one with the moon. If there was a way to make it bigger and keep the quality good it would make an awesome desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good Shane!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow those are awesome! And nice camera angles too, got a great eye for the shot.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It all looks really fantastic. You've created a cool atmosphere.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Here's a pic of the graveyard and part of the front facade









Jeff the gargoyles turned out awesome. Just need to figure out a way to get a little more light on them.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 14, 2007)

wow! just wow! great job ! love the last pic says it all ! details are fantastic !


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

frenchy said:


> wow! just wow! great job ! love the last pic says it all ! details are fantastic !


One thing I've learned over the past year of being on here from seeing other members work and from last years haunt is with realism its all about the details.

Sadly the more realistic it looks the less the details are noticed. If it appears to be real then those details are supposed to be there. But leave out some necessary detail and it sticks out like a sore thumb.

Hopefully I'll have some more pics as I continue working on the haunt. My garage, entryway, and washroom still need work to be finished for my walk through.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great looking pics. They could be used for magazine covers. Nice photography.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Your set up is lookin great!! I love that fireplace!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool..nice teasers
did you make the moon pic guy?
fireplace looks awesome


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Lilly said:


> very cool..nice teasers
> did you make the moon pic guy?
> fireplace looks awesome


NO but I wished I had. He is a 3 piece foam filled latex prop from Spirit Halloween.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Joker


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

joker said:


> Not bad for only my second year of haunting.


Not bad he says... How 'bout freakin' awesome!!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

lewlew said:


> Not bad he says... How 'bout freakin' awesome!!!!


Thanks everybody for the feedback.

It's amazing what the right lighting and a good photographer can pull off.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Only 2nd year??!! 
Looks to me like you're a seasoned haunt Mastered!!! 
_PS. Great new avatar_


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

GREAT pics!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Holy moly... That is just incredible! I live in an apartment too, so I'm doubly impreressed with what you've done with your space. Very inspiring stuff.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

In all honesty it's setup more like a town home. I share a yard with a neighbor (currently vacant) and have a single car garage, so it's a little more room than your typical apartment. It takes some creativity especially dealing with small areas as well as putting everything up and not attaching to the existing structure (free standing).


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Very professional my friend. If you made that ground breaker from scratch I am your humble servant.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

The pictures are great.I agree magazine quality.Does spirit still have the latex prop in the moon picture?


----------

